# Leech!



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Found this under a bit of wood in a field at the farm yesterday. Its huuge! i've only seen tiny little stringy ones before. Typically, I never had my camera so just taken with my phone.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Put it on your head!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Look like a New zealand flatworm. Very common now in Scotland.

Link.
New Zealand Flatworm


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

gazz said:


> Look like a New zealand flatworm. Very common now in Scotland.
> 
> Link.
> New Zealand Flatworm


The pics aren't very good as they're from my phone, I'm sure its a leech. 
i've looked at pictures of those flatworms and it was rounder, and could clearly see its mouthparts.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

they look like that when they've recently fed.Fill up like balloons and just drop off of the host.Return to stringy things over the next few months till the next feast.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Ah ok!

I did think it was rather far away from any water.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Maybe a fat flatworm, but id go with a young horse leech _Haemopis sanguisuga_ seeing one feed on a earthworm is almost as bad as what a flatworm does to them but at least the leech is a native.


----------

